
Ask HN: Is anyone working on AGI on a promising idea? - diminish
We&#x27;re approaching 2019 and hopefully someone among us is already working on the winner idea to solve the human intelligence puzzle?<p>Can it be yours? What are you working on for AGI?
======
_Nat_
Yeah, I'm doing something that's basically AGI.

The motivation is largely as many futurists hold, i.e.:

> I want to cure all diseases, aging, etc.; but, that's too much research for
> humans to do quickly enough! We better make artificially intelligent
> thinkers to do it.

I don't think that the term "artificial general intelligence (AGI)" is
optimal; lately, I've been calling it an "intentional system". The conceptual
distinction is the focus on the dynamics of intent, whereas intelligence is a
slightly-off focus as intelligence is how intention is effected rather than
precisely intention itself.

------
mindcrime
Working on ideas related to Minsky's "Society of Mind", the old "Blackboard
Architecture" idea, and Multi-Agent Systems. Within that context, I've also
been doing some work on abductive inference, specifically using PCT at the
moment.

~~~
CocoaGeek
Sounds like we are on the same path ;-)

------
CocoaGeek
Been working on something proposed by Manuel Blum (Conscious Turing Machines):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18577675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18577675)

It's only a part of a possible AGI system ...

------
jakobov
I built this a while back. Not exactly AGI but an interesting learning
mechanism [https://github.com/Jakobovski/decoupled-multimodal-
learning](https://github.com/Jakobovski/decoupled-multimodal-learning)

